# duck species in georgia



## TheBassMaster&DuckBlaster (Nov 12, 2008)

How many of you guys have other species besides wood ducks and mallards on a usual year to year basis? If so what species?


----------



## d_white (Nov 12, 2008)

coots are my bread and butter.


----------



## Dmealer (Nov 12, 2008)

ringers ringers and more ringers


----------



## Burritoboy (Nov 12, 2008)

yup, coots and cormorants.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 12, 2008)

Hoodies


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 12, 2008)

I kill alot of Pintails and Cinnamon Teal along with my Woodies and Mallards.....


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 12, 2008)

limit out on mandarin woodies


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 12, 2008)

Everything except for Harlequins and King Eiders.

Ive killed or been with folks who have killed every other species right here in the peach state. With the exception of a cinnamon who ventured into lake seminole. I heard about a few, but non in my group.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 13, 2008)

gadwalls, the mallard of the future


----------



## paulito (Nov 13, 2008)

we are starting to get spoonies consistantly.


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 13, 2008)

chase870 said:


> gadwalls, the mallard of the future


Same here, the ponds that we use to shoot a few mallards on, we shoot more gadwalls than mallards now.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 13, 2008)

Lot of teal during the regular season for us also.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Nov 13, 2008)

so why are the gadwall numbers (from what im seeing) increasing more and more? i remember several years ago I had never seen a gadwall on any of my ponds in Georgia, and now it seems like we collect at least one on about every hunt.


----------



## jdgator (Nov 13, 2008)

I for one don't mind a species like the gadwall filling in for the mallard. They are pretty good tablefare and just as good to call and decoy.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 13, 2008)

Go to youtube.com and search for delta waterfowl's video on "gadwall".....basically states the numbers have exploded.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Gadwall, and widgeon.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 13, 2008)

hoods & teal


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 13, 2008)

redheads, scaups, ruddy's, ringnecks, gadwalls, mallards, blacks, a few pintails and a few teals on a good season when its cold here..a few years back we got covered up with widgeon and buffleheads, that was fun!!


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 13, 2008)

gads, hoods and muscovies


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 17, 2008)

buffleheads and goldeneye


----------

